# A very New Zealand rural school event!



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

If you're living near a rural community, this is the time of year when all the schools have 'Calf and Lamb Club' days.

Each child (most of who are living on farms or 'lifestyle blocks') adopts a calf or lamb (there are loads around, especially in the dairy areas). They look after it, train it to be happy on a lead or halter, then take it into school for the day!

Prizes are given for the best kept calf and lamb, and the child who knows most about caring for their pet.

Very rural New Zealand!


----------

